# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Money Bomb Match Toady

## The Key Master

There is a wealthy donor in Northern Kentucky who is a tightwad will match an aggregate total of $1000.00. So if this thread reaches a grand. He will donate it to the money bomb.

----------


## Jeremy

> There is a wealthy donor in Northern Kentucky who will match an aggregate total of $1000.00. So if this thread reaches a grand. He will donate it to the money bomb.


Is there a deadline?

----------


## The Key Master

Negative. As long as it is by the end of the money bomb.

----------


## Immortal Technique

mfn bizzump, this betta not be bs :P

----------


## clint4liberty

I just donated within the last twenty minutes of $20.00 which was my second donation of the Thomas Massie money bomb.  I was the third person to donate on 
Wednesday night just minutes before the money bomb started of $25.00

----------


## Lightweis

i have no money

----------


## Jeremy

This is easier said than done because we promoted the moneybomb so well here in the first day!  We have to try though!

----------


## MelissaWV

> This is easier said than done because we promoted the moneybomb so well here in the first day!  We have to try though!


No kidding... I donated $125 just after the MB started :>  I am not donating again this time.

----------


## Yieu

I waited.

Amount: 	$40.00
Transaction ID: 	EUJP8F4B0F33

----------


## Slutter McGee

Thank you for all those who donated whatever they could. I did the same. 

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$400.00
Transaction ID: 	EKVP4AC40456
Transaction date/time: 	2012-04-27 19:22:02

You $#@!s better not let this thread finish with less than a thousand. 

Sincerely,

Slutter McGee

----------


## Michigan11

I'm really excited about getting him into Congress. Here's what I can do for now....

Here is mine:






> Amount: $20.12 
> Transaction ID: EWMPxxxxxxxx
> Transaction date/time: 2012-04-27 19:17:32



Here is my girlfriend's:




> Amount: $25.00 
> Transaction ID: EKNPxxxxxxxx
> Transaction date/time: 2012-04-27 19:24:22



For Liberty! I'm about ready to move to Kentucky once he get's elected.... That would be a US House Rep. and a US Senator.....

----------


## Jeremy

Woo!

$540 to go!

edit: Just saw Michi's post 

$494.88 to go

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Thank you for all those who donated whatever they could. I did the same. 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> 
> Amount: 	$400.00
> Transaction ID: 	EKVP4AC40456
> Transaction date/time: 	2012-04-27 19:22:02
> ...



+rep

----------


## Sola_Fide

> I'm really excited about getting him into Congress. Here's what I can do for now....
> 
> Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+rep

----------


## Michigan11

Okay, just saw George B.(from my email that just went out) donated, from my contact list...

I don't want to ask him how much, but the ticker I believe went up $50, and I'm sure someone in the campaign can confirm the exact amount he donated....

----------


## simon1911

For liberty!

Amount: 	$20.12
Transaction ID: 	EUJP8F4B8D8A
Transaction date/time: 	2012-04-27 20:40:29

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Okay, could not afford much right now, but here goes:

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: $20.12 
Transaction ID: ETJP8FD8EBBA 
Transaction date/time: 2012-04-27 21:54:13

----------


## PursuePeace

> Thank you for all those who donated whatever they could. I did the same. 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> 
> Amount: 	$400.00
> Transaction ID: 	EKVP4AC40456
> Transaction date/time: 	2012-04-27 19:22:02


Awesome.


Amount: $25.00 
Transaction ID: ETJP8FD90E6F 
Transaction date/time: 2012-04-27 22:18:37

----------


## MRoCkEd

429.64 to go

----------


## Jeremy

> 429.64 to go


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post4384029

418.53

----------


## pcgame

..

----------


## teacherone

Slutter donates 400. Gets banned. Sweet.

----------


## clint4liberty

We would Slutter get banned?

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Slutter donates 400. Gets banned. Sweet.


^^^ THIS, did he fake the donation or something? ^^^

----------


## Jeremy

No, the donation is real and it doesn't have to do with this thread.

----------


## arsenius

Amount:	$10.00
Transaction ID:	EDNP4AE2555E
Transaction date/time:	2012-04-28 12:18:46

----------


## MelissaWV

...

----------


## TruthisTreason

> Pretty easy to go to Slutter's earlier post in this thread, and click on Forum Posts, and read for yourself.


I'm not seeing much. Slutter rocks!

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Amount:	$10.00
> Transaction ID:	EDNP4AE2555E
> Transaction date/time:	2012-04-28 12:18:46


+1

----------


## Jeremy

408.53 to go

----------


## CaseyJones

bump

----------


## boat6868

Thank you!
Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:	$99.00
Transaction ID:	ETHPxxxxxxxx
Transaction date/time:	2012-04-28 14:40:24



For Liberty!  And for a seat that I understand should be in the hands of whoever wins this primary for many years to come!

----------


## Jeremy

> Thank you!
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> Amount:	$99.00
> Transaction ID:	ETHPxxxxxxxx
> Transaction date/time:	2012-04-28 14:40:24
> 
> 
> 
> For Liberty!  And for a seat that I understand should be in the hands of whoever wins this primary for many years to come!


Awesome!

$309.53 to go!

----------


## Lucille

Amount: 	$25.00
Transaction ID: 	XXXXXXXXXXXX
Transaction date/time: 	2012-04-28

----------


## thomas-in-ky

Good news!  I was handed $300 in checks here at a tea party rally in Boone county.  (forum member SamforPaul was part of that!)  Watch the ticker to see that $300, plus the $1000 match hit the money bomb.  You all are awesome!  I have to give another speech in 30 minutes at a different event so I am mobile, but I wanted to drop in and let you know that thanks to this thread, we are $2,000 more to the good!  I think this will put us over $30,000 !!

----------


## yatez112

Bump!

Amount:	$25.00
Transaction ID:	EDNxxxxx
Transaction date/time:	2012-04-28 15:40xx

----------


## MelissaWV

> Good news!  I was handed $300 in checks here at a tea party rally in Boone county.  (forum member SamforPaul was part of that!)  Watch the ticker to see that $300, plus the $1000 match hit the money bomb.  You all are awesome!  I have to give another speech in 30 minutes at a different event so I am mobile, but I wanted to drop in and let you know that thanks to this thread, we are $2,000 more to the good!  I think this will put us over $30,000 !!


  I'm glad you made it, my friend.  You are getting lots of positive press and lots of support.  It couldn't happen to a nicer guy.

----------


## Jeremy

40k including the offline donations.  WOW!!!!

----------


## Rocco

The ticker already says 39,000. Is that a typo?




> Good news!  I was handed $300 in checks here at a tea party rally in Boone county.  (forum member SamforPaul was part of that!)  Watch the ticker to see that $300, plus the $1000 match hit the money bomb.  You all are awesome!  I have to give another speech in 30 minutes at a different event so I am mobile, but I wanted to drop in and let you know that thanks to this thread, we are $2,000 more to the good!  I think this will put us over $30,000 !!

----------


## MelissaWV

> The ticker already says 39,000. Is that a typo?


No, they dumped in the offline donations, I think.

* * *

Keep donating!  Let's get it to 50

----------


## Jeremy

I was so excited about the 40k I knocked water on my computer and I think it's broken for good... not even joking... D:

----------


## Jeremy

> No, they dumped in the offline donations, I think.
> 
> * * *
> 
> Keep donating!  Let's get it to 50


 Hopefully they didn't accidentally add 10k instead of 1k.

----------


## _pauladin_

C'mon, we can hit 40k tonight.

Amount:	$100.00
Transaction ID:	ETHP8FDFA612
Transaction date/time:	2012-04-28 17:46:23

----------


## Sola_Fide

> C'mon, we can hit 40k tonight.
> 
> Amount:	$100.00
> Transaction ID:	ETHP8FDFA612
> Transaction date/time:	2012-04-28 17:46:23


+rep

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Thank you!
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> Amount:	$99.00
> Transaction ID:	ETHPxxxxxxxx
> Transaction date/time:	2012-04-28 14:40:24
> 
> 
> 
> For Liberty!  And for a seat that I understand should be in the hands of whoever wins this primary for many years to come!


+rep

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Good news!  I was handed $300 in checks here at a tea party rally in Boone county.  (forum member SamforPaul was part of that!)  Watch the ticker to see that $300, plus the $1000 match hit the money bomb.  You all are awesome!  I have to give another speech in 30 minutes at a different event so I am mobile, but I wanted to drop in and let you know that thanks to this thread, we are $2,000 more to the good!  I think this will put us over $30,000 !!


+rep

----------


## Sola_Fide

Just broke $40,000!!!

----------


## Cleaner44

Amount: $25.00 
Transaction ID: EWMP4AF0xxxx
Transaction date/time: 2012-04-28 21:33:40

+rep for the donors before me!

----------


## Sola_Fide

I think we may make some headlines with this guys.

----------


## Jeremy

Didn't Gary Moore have a moneybomb a while ago?  I'm guessing it raised $500.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Didn't Gary Moore have a moneybomb a while ago?  I'm guessing it raised $500.


I have been searching to try to find how much Moore raised, but I couldn't find anything.

----------


## TruthisTreason

> I have been searching to try to find how much Moore raised, but I couldn't find anything.


 For some reason I seem to remember reading $20,000ish.

----------


## Sola_Fide

$40,751.55!!!

Wow!  That's not bad for a two-day moneybomb folks!  Now, let's see if we get some media from this today...

----------


## Sola_Fide

$41,235

It keeps climbing!

----------


## Jeremy

> $40,751.55!!!
> 
> Wow!  That's not bad for a two-day moneybomb folks!  Now, let's see if we get some media from this today...


 Three-day

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Three-day


Yep.  My days and nights are out of whack lately

----------


## Tinnuhana

$41,253.55
just $18 the past five hours? Is the MB over?

----------


## MRoCkEd

> $41,253.55
> just $18 the past five hours? Is the MB over?


Yup, but feel free to donate still!

----------


## TruthisTreason

Nice haul! Just win baby!

----------


## clint4liberty

The money bomb ticker is still up if we have any stragglers:  $41,328.55

----------

